# collection of 10 printed nato watch straps



## ivan chua (Jan 13, 2016)

hi guys,

please check out a collection of nato straps i'm working on vario.sg and let me know your comments.
will be launching on indiegogo mar 1.







please email ivan at [email protected] if you have any questions.

VARIO - Wear Your Personality
web: www.vario.sg
facebook: www.facebook.com/varioeveryday
instagram: https://www.instagram.com/varioeveryday


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

yes i have a question, why have you signed up to this forum just so you can advertise your straps?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

+1 it's free to member to join not to advertise unless you are paying the owner for the advertising space


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

For what it's worth, I like 'em.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> For what it's worth, I like 'em.


 for what its worth, i think they are awful :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

are they Asda pyjama patterns circa 1978. I like retro nice.


----------

